# What is the most abnormal thing about yourself?



## Jim (Jun 5, 2022)

So i noticed people still can't accept that they're normal but then i had an idea. If we had people come forward with things that they _think_ is abnormal about themselves, then everyone will see that everyone is normal  

I'll start, though i have to admit it's pretty hard. I know pretty much everything about me is already normal so if i had to pick something that may be a bit more abnormal than the rest, i'd say it's that i know that i'm normal and i say it a lot

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3 | Disagree 1 | Lewd 1


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jun 5, 2022)

Wearing eyeliner as a man.
I think it looks pretty and the vast majority of the people I'm around think the same.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aiyanah (Jun 5, 2022)

oh i see, jim is trying to prove that he's normal.
sorry i'm not buying it. you post here, on this backwater forum, so there's no way you're normal.
nice try though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Delta Shell (Jun 5, 2022)

My giant One Piece knowledge.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Tsukuyomi (Jun 5, 2022)

I can make my upper lip do weird things. 
I can also move my ear without moving my jaw like Johnny English.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Well actually (Jun 5, 2022)

Is being completely ordinary abnormal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 5, 2022)

Well actually said:


> Is being completely ordinary abnormal?


Nah, I think it's normal


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 5, 2022)

I get tunnel-vision obsession with specific things from time to time.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## trance (Jun 5, 2022)

my short-term memory is the epitome of hit or miss

ranges from "i can accurately recall very fine and obscure details throughout the day" to "i cant remember if i locked my door or not after taking ten steps from my door"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Gin (Jun 5, 2022)

i interact with you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## savior2005 (Jun 5, 2022)

A lot of fat gain goes towards my chest, despite being a guy. Freaking sucks. It's also the hardest area to lose fat around for me.

My eyebrows are not symmetrical, one is slightly higher than the other. It's noticeable in some pictures.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 5, 2022)

i can't sleep without a fleece blanket protecting my skin from the duvet

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 5, 2022)

i can't sleep without a fleece blanket protecting my skin from the duvet

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## Mider T (Jun 5, 2022)

My mom forced me into a loveless marriage and frequently locked me in the house of unspecified amounts of time, I'd say that qualifies as abnormal.

Oh wait, that's not me, that's Jim.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Winner 1


----------



## wibisana (Jun 6, 2022)

Mider T said:


> My mom forced me into a loveless marriage and frequently locked me in the house of unspecified amounts of time, I'd say that qualifies as abnormal.
> 
> Oh wait, that's not me, that's Jim.


one think that really abnormal is not using the chance to get laid

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2022)

wibisana said:


> one think that really abnormal is not using the chance to get laid


i dunno, seems pretty normal to me, don't worry about it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ (Jun 9, 2022)

jim are these mom stories real?


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2022)

ЯƎWO⅃ᖷ said:


> jim are these mom stories real?


I'm not sure which you're referring to, but if your referring to whatever people have said so far, than i'm pretty sure yeah. Unless of course you're referring to something ridiculous i didn't see, lol


----------



## pfft (Jun 9, 2022)

TheTwelfthKenpachi said:


> Wearing eyeliner as a man.
> I think it looks pretty and the vast majority of the people I'm around think the same.


I love pretty boys especially ones who wear eyeliner … get out of here with that basic man shit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jun 9, 2022)

pfft said:


> I love pretty boys especially ones who wear eyeliner … get out of here with that basic man shit


It's nice to know you like it, I think.

Reactions: Friendly 2


----------



## pfft (Jun 9, 2022)

TheTwelfthKenpachi said:


> It's nice to know you like it, I think.


Fr more men should do this like it just looks better

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jun 9, 2022)

pfft said:


> Fr more men should do this like it just looks better


Yeah, honestly looks great, it's a shame some are afraid to be "more feminine", everyone has the right to feel pretty!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Friendly 1


----------



## Soljah (Jun 9, 2022)

I don't eat meatloaf, sloppy joes, and meatballs because all I can think of is turds makes me gag.  Same with gravy and coleslaw makes me think of vomit I shared my abnormal

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## pfft (Jun 9, 2022)

Soljah said:


> I don't eat meatloaf, sloppy joes, and meatballs because all I can think of is turds makes me gag.  Same with gravy and coleslaw makes me think of vomit I shared my abnormal


I don’t eat them either … but not the turd reason 

I just don’t like the idea of whatever it is and it just idk … it’s something I would rather not …

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 9, 2022)

Mider T said:


> My mom forced me into a loveless marriage and frequently locked me in the house of unspecified amounts of time, I'd say that qualifies as abnormal.
> 
> Oh wait, that's not me, that's Jim.


So you're telling me Jim was forced into a loveless marriage? I thought the wife thing was a joke, but I didn't realize the extent of what his mom does involved even locking him in?

Is the "wife" locked in with him too or is she free to come and go?



wibisana said:


> one think that really abnormal is not using the chance to get laid


And now your telling me he hasn't even made it with his wife? wtf is going on over there?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2022)

Jouninja said:


> Is the "wife" locked in with him too or is she free to come and go?


She was free to do whatever she wanted I'm pretty sure. She usually just stayed with my mom though



> And now your telling me he hasn't even made it with his wife? wtf is going on over there?



Sure didn't say to so I didn't


----------



## Soljah (Jun 9, 2022)

Ya like either way imo those foods gross as hell even if it ain't make me sick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2022)

pfft said:


> I don’t eat them either … but not the turd reason
> 
> I just don’t like the idea of whatever it is and it just idk … it’s something I would rather not …


Do you eat meat?


----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2022)

I think I'm the most abnormal person in here.

Wait a few people weirder than me in here. Apologies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Gin (Jun 9, 2022)

RemChu said:


> I think I'm the most abnormal person in here.


jim reiatsu crushes

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 9, 2022)

I sustained a head injury on the playground when I was in 2nd grade. I developed something akin to Tourette Syndrome during recovery, and later mostly outgrew it in adulthood, but the odd thing is that during the entire time I had the nervous tics and odd verbalizations, I would commonly also perceive things that seemed supernatural or out of place. I also first began to lucid dream during this time period. After my tics and twitches mostly stopped in adulthood, most of the strange shapes and sounds I sometimes perceived went away, but the lucid dreaming still occasionally occurs, and I dream every single time I sleep.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 3 | Friendly 2


----------



## wibisana (Jun 9, 2022)

Jim said:


> Sure didn't say to so I didn't


yeah, ur mom didnt instruct you to, so you didnt do it right?


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 9, 2022)

Jim said:


> She was free to do whatever she wanted I'm pretty sure. She usually just stayed with my mom though


Really? Howcome your not free to do whatever you want?

So she's usually with your mom all the time?

This sounds like something that would happen in India or other Middle Eastern Country. I always assumed you where white though, but there are whites with those sort of tendencies like your mother, especially in small radical cults.



Jim said:


> Sure didn't say to so I didn't


Who, your mom or wife?  

And does your wife like you? How long have you guys been married?


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> and I dream every single time I sleep.


You didn't before?


wibisana said:


> yeah, ur mom didnt instruct you to, so you didnt do it right?


Right


Jouninja said:


> Really? Howcome your not free to do whatever you want?


Cause she said so


Jouninja said:


> Who, your mom or wife?


My mom


Jouninja said:


> And does your wife like you? How long have you guys been married?


I think she said she did. We were married for two years I think


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 9, 2022)

Jim said:


> You didn't before?



No. In fact, it's very uncommon for people to remember their dreams. I suppose every time you enter REM sleep some activity in the brain happens associated with dreaming, but most people don't outright dream each time, with images and sounds and all that. But I do. I also remember over 90% of them.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 9, 2022)

Jim said:


> I think she said she did. We were married for two years I think


2yrs and you didnt ever do it? at this point you are torturing her. 

i thought it was 1-2 month marriage. or even less.


----------



## Kitsune (Jun 9, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Wait a few people weirder than me in here. Apologies.


You can’t say that without providing a list.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2022)

Kitsune said:


> You can’t say that without providing a list.


No drama zone.

Reactions: Neutral 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2022)

Jouninja said:


> Really? Howcome your not free to do whatever you want?
> 
> So she's usually with your mom all the time?
> 
> ...


He's probably from a secret cult or a Scientologist or something.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2022)

wibisana said:


> 2yrs and you didnt ever do it? at this point you are torturing her.
> 
> i thought it was 1-2 month marriage. or even less.


She didn't say she was tortured


----------



## Magic (Jun 9, 2022)

Jim said:


> She didn't say she was tortured


Did you pay her any mind? Minus the sex stuff did you like try form a bond and relationship?


----------



## Jim (Jun 9, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Did you pay her any mind? Minus the sex stuff did you like try form a bond and relationship?


I don't think so no.


----------



## wibisana (Jun 9, 2022)

Damn


----------



## Casval Rem Aznable (Jun 9, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> I sustained a head injury on the playground when I was in 2nd grade. I developed something akin to Tourette Syndrome during recovery, and later mostly outgrew it in adulthood, but the odd thing is that during the entire time I had the nervous tics and odd verbalizations, I would commonly also perceive things that seemed supernatural or out of place. I also first began to lucid dream during this time period. After my tics and twitches mostly stopped in adulthood, most of the strange shapes and sounds I sometimes perceived went away, but the lucid dreaming still occasionally occurs, and I dream every single time I sleep.


I wish I could dream frequently and remember them.


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2022)

Pilaf said:


> No. In fact, it's very uncommon for people to remember their dreams. I suppose every time you enter REM sleep some activity in the brain happens associated with dreaming, but most people don't outright dream each time, with images and sounds and all that. But I do. I also remember over 90% of them.


That does seem pretty cool though. Not saying people should seek head injuries of course.


Jouninja said:


> wtf is going on over there?


The abyss is so deep you never know when it ends
j/k

The thing is though, I don't really see anything abnormal about myself. It'd be like telling me to pick out colors on a black and white screen, lol.


----------



## Jouninja (Jun 10, 2022)

RemChu said:


> He's probably from a secret cult or a Scientologist or something.


Sounds like it. Speaking of which, theres a big Scientology building near where I live, the size of an apartment complex.



Jim said:


> I don't think so no.


Howcome you don't try to form a bond with her? Do you feel anything for her? OR it's more that you are not interested in her?



Jim said:


> The abyss is so deep you never know when it ends
> j/k
> 
> The thing is though, I don't really see anything abnormal about myself. It'd be like telling me to pick out colors on a black and white screen, lol.


I see, so you have no problems with your situation then? I can understand why nobody has tried to bail you out if your totally okay with things the way they are.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 10, 2022)

Jouninja said:


> Howcome you don't try to form a bond with her? Do you feel anything for her? OR it's more that you are not interested in her?


Never really thought to


Jouninja said:


> I see, so you have no problems with your situation then? I can understand why nobody has tried to bail you out if your totally okay with things the way they are


I mean, sure life can be better, but that feels like something people normally think


----------



## Pilaf (Jun 10, 2022)

Casval Rem Aznable said:


> I wish I could dream frequently and remember them.



Be careful what you wish for.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## pfft (Jun 10, 2022)

RemChu said:


> Do you eat meat?


I do but on the whole I prefer chicken or steak or meat that is not ground up and molded into something else 

 I eat burgers tho but it’s not a regular occurance.   And I can use ground beef to make something.. 

I do regularly eat vegetarian meals tho or meatless …
Like I can and will do meatless breakfasts a lot

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Magic (Jun 11, 2022)

pfft said:


> I do but on the whole I prefer chicken or steak or meat that is not* ground up and molded into something else*
> 
> I eat burgers tho but it’s not a regular occurance.   And I can use ground beef to make something..
> 
> ...


Okay interesting, you don't like the aesthetic. 

Loafs of meat lol.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2022)

I wonder if anyone has realized that they're normal yet


----------



## Harmonie (Jun 17, 2022)

I'm a southerner and a woman, but get this: I am far more sensitive to heat than the cold. I've never understood this for one second, but I hate the heat so much. I'd much rather it be cold, and I like air conditioning set down into the 60s.

I _hate_ the sunshine, it makes me irritable. Cloudy, cool days are heaven for me. 

Spring and Summer make me depressed, whereas Autumn and Winter make me happy. 

All of that makes me feel completely abnormal. While it's a relatively minor thing, it makes me feel at odds with everyone else. I have to be fake to keep the peace with people, because it's so common, so understood as the default that an 80 degrees, sunny day is a "nice day", but to me it's misery. And it being so commonplace people just make small talk "such a nice day out today, isn't it?" and I'm like "yeah..." but deep down I'm like "this is terrible weather, what in the world are you talking about?".

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jesusus (Jun 18, 2022)

I would consider my intelligence not dipping down into the negative infinity range very abnormal, as it yields me looks of disgust when I walk among the daily denizens of the public gentry and my skull isn't concaved downwards into my posterior end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gerjaffers786 (Jun 26, 2022)

I can make my eyebrow go up and keep the other one low.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Canute87 (Jun 29, 2022)

I like ripping the dead skin from my toe (in between the nails  when it bleeds and touch it from time to time to feel the pain and following relief while it heals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 4, 2022)

TheTwelfthKenpachi said:


> Wearing eyeliner as a man.
> I think it looks pretty and the vast majority of the people I'm around think the same.


I wish I could do that- dysphoria's a b-..
Anyways, that's really cool!

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## TheTwelfthKenpachi (Jul 4, 2022)

Tenshio said:


> I wish I could do that- dysphoria's a b-..
> Anyways, that's really cool!


Thank you very much!
I do love a more "feminine" style, eyeliner, mid length hair, that's what I like to be rocking.
I do not know a lot about gender dysphoria but I do wish you the best, you're a beautiful genderless person

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 4, 2022)

TheTwelfthKenpachi said:


> Thank you very much!
> I do love a more "feminine" style, eyeliner, mid length hair, that's what I like to be rocking.
> I do not know a lot about gender dysphoria but I do wish you the best, you're a beautiful genderless person


Of course!
I do too. A lot of my characters have that style and I often find myself envying them lol. 
It's not fun. Thank you- that, yes

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------



## Leo Fall (Jul 4, 2022)

I wouldn't say abnormal would describe it, but I can't make my mind up for sh-. I'm a nonbinary transmasc genderfluid abomination, my music taste goes from classic orchestra to Otep to Original God, I either look like a librarian, an anime character or a cliche(nowadays) goth b-. It's hilarious, but sucks at times.

Reactions: Friendly 1


----------

